# I am so sorry to report



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

My husband and I, being from Eagle land, are now just heartsick at this news. My husband, a huge football fan, was up till 4 this morning, listening, watching, calling, to protest this signing. He is just beside himself, as am I.

I never want to condemn anyone to anything, but 2 years in prision, just does not seem to equate to the torture that has been caused and then being able to back to his lucrative profession.

We never thought ANYONE would sign Michael Vick, let alone in our very backyard.

I just pray with all my heart, that this signing, somehow will bring some sort of positive. There is a HUGE outcry in Eagle territory....huge....and perhaps that is the positive, that this torture being done to these precious fur-babies, is WRONG, and perhaps it will keep a strong message out there.

It is with such a heavy heart that I share this news with all of you - 

Again, I am so sorry to have to even share it. :smcry:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't know how some humans can neither be BORN with a sense of right vs. wrong, nor TAUGHT a sense of right vs. wrong. To miss both opportunities seems to lead to a lifelong potential of committing incomprehensible, disgusting acts. And that is the point of the penitentiary system. Animals need more protection, that's all that I know for sure.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Christine, I saw this also this morning and I WILL be emailing the Eagles.

You can be sure that he has no regrets where the dogs were concerned, only that he got caught.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

My opinion...I don't think he should ever be allowed to play professional football again.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I saw on the news last night that Michael Vick had been signed by the Eagles. I am disgusted.

I told my husband... he's a big Pete Rose fan and he pointed out that Pete Rose was banned
from baseball for life because he gambled, while Michael Vick tortured innocent animals and
he's back in the NFL. In my opinion, it's just not fair. 

What are the Eagles thinking? :smilie_tischkante: :smpullhair: 

I won't be going to any of their games this year, that's for sure.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I heard this on the news this morning and couldn't believe what I was hearing! This is disgusting! It must be especially bad though for you who are fans of this team. I hope the public will show their outrage on this one ....


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I just wrote a scathing email to the Eagles. I think everyone needs to express their outrage. They need to know that they made a huge mistake and that they just added a cruel, vicious, heartless man to their family.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I too am from eaagle territory and I agree with all of you. It is shameful what he has done.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm disgusted any team would sign him...he did not at all get the punishment he deserved and trash like him should not be allowed to play a professional sport! Pro athletes are paid so much..they ought to at least be law-abiding citizens with some ethics! I have no respect for the Eagles and hope they lose every game and lose a lot of their fans


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I think the public should 'hit them in their pocketbooks!!!!!!!...THAT tends to make an impact. I'd find what companies would be airing ads for any televised games and notify them that none of their products will be purchased .


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Aug 14 2009, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817596


> I saw on the news last night that Michael Vick had been signed by the Eagles. I am disgusted.
> 
> I told my husband... he's a big Pete Rose fan and he pointed out that Pete Rose was banned
> from baseball for life because he gambled, while Michael Vick tortured innocent animals and
> ...


GREAT POINT! Pete Rose not being allowed to play again for gambling but Vick can play football again?! This disgusts me. He disgusts me. I think he should have to give a hefty chunk of his earnings to animal rescue for the rest of his career and even after his retirement. I mean I don't think he should be allowed to play again, but since he is going to then he should have to continue to give back. What he did, in my eyes, is unforgiveable and unforgettable. I seriously hate this guy.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Aug 14 2009, 12:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817703


> I think the public should 'hit them in their pocketbooks!!!!!!!...THAT tends to make an impact. I'd find what companies would be airing ads for any televised games and notify them that none of their products will be purchased .[/B]


I agree 100% and I plan on writing an email right now to the Eagles. 

They should make Vic take his salary and donated it to dog rescue! And they should make him work with animals that are hurt!!! 

These things totally disgust me!

Edit - here is where you can write the Eagles

http://www.philadelphiaeagles.com/fanzone/contactus.asp

The power of the pen and the pocketbook will have a bigger impact and may make them start having Vick doing work and donating BIG bucks to change the negative, painful world he created for dogs!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Aug 14 2009, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817727


> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Aug 14 2009, 12:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817703





> I think the public should 'hit them in their pocketbooks!!!!!!!...THAT tends to make an impact. I'd find what companies would be airing ads for any televised games and notify them that none of their products will be purchased .[/B]


I agree 100% and I plan on writing an email right now to the Eagles. 

They should make Vic take his salary and donated it to dog rescue! And they should make him work with animals that are hurt!!! 

These things totally disgust me!

Edit - here is where you can write the Eagles

http://www.philadelphiaeagles.com/fanzone/contactus.asp

The power of the pen and the pocketbook will have a bigger impact and may make them start having Vick doing work and donating BIG bucks to change the negative, painful world he created for dogs!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you. I just sent them my 2 cents. Disgusting.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Just a suggestion .... if you want to write to the Eagles, I would also write to their major sponsors, thats where the money really is ... and ultimately, its the sponsors who will actually pay his wages.

We had an incident here recently where one of our Australian Idol judges was sacked from the show for some stupid stunt he did on his regular morning radio show. The radio show was pulled off air for 2 weeks and he lost his gig on AI. This was all because of public outcry, and sponsors not wanting their name tainted. Oh, and Paula Abdul has been offered his AI job!! Don't know yet if she has accepted.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

How extremely embarrassing this is for us!!! Here at the South Jersey Shore there are many (too many) people from north Jersey and New York - they taunt us south Jersey "Eagle" people all the time and now look.....ugh! 

I'm not even a sports fan!!!!!!

....but I will never EVER be known as a New York sports person! (sorry north Jersey and NY people)...

Now what do I do? .....move????


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

You are right, Christine ... there is a huge outcry. 

I just emailed the Eagles. And, I also plan to write the sponsors. It is disgusting that any team will hire him. I Googled and see that many people, including now ex-Eagle fans, are in an uproar over this whole thing. Many sites are providing the sponsor lists and links, too. I pray, for once, that the NFL (and, the Eagles) listen. Both are being terrible role models for the youth of our country. I often believe in second chances ... but, Vick, in my eyes, will not change.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 14 2009, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817759


> How extremely embarrassing this is for us!!! Here at the South Jersey Shore there are many (too many) people from north Jersey and New York - they taunt us south Jersey "Eagle" people all the time and now look.....ugh!
> 
> I'm not even a sports fan!!!!!!
> 
> ...




No, don't move. I think we should all *team* up and kick some ass. < ------ (and, not the football)


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Can someone link a list of their sponsors and contact info please?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The Eagles play at Chicago in Nov. 22. Us Bears fans have never been known to treat the opposing teams kindly - if he steps out on the field, the boobirds will be flying. 

I sent my 2 cents to Philadelphia too.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Why I'm _really_ mad is that the people who were actually fighting these poor dogs did not go to jail but MV did just b/c it was on his property. :angry: That's what I don't get. MV was traveling with the team so I doubt he was home very much. I hate our judical system. :angry:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Aug 14 2009, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817727


> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Aug 14 2009, 12:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817703





> I think the public should 'hit them in their pocketbooks!!!!!!!...THAT tends to make an impact. I'd find what companies would be airing ads for any televised games and notify them that none of their products will be purchased .[/B]


I agree 100% and I plan on writing an email right now to the Eagles. 

They should make Vic take his salary and donated it to dog rescue! And they should make him work with animals that are hurt!!! 

These things totally disgust me!

Edit - here is where you can write the Eagles

http://www.philadelphiaeagles.com/fanzone/contactus.asp

The power of the pen and the pocketbook will have a bigger impact and may make them start having Vick doing work and donating BIG bucks to change the negative, painful world he created for dogs!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks so much for the link. I've sent an e-mail. Wish there was a petition circulating on the internet. Can't believe scum like this gets rewarded with a hire while good people are out of work. Not fair. :smpullhair:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

What were they thinking!!? 
I'm sending an email and I'm going to email the link to all my animals loving friends. I'm guessing they'll be getting a lot of emails and calls for this. I don't think he should ever have been signed with anyone. This man is a heartless monster and I don't think he has remorse as far as what he did. It makes me sick. Does anyone know who the sponsors are?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Still feel so sad. Thank you all so much for all the support.

I am not sure of all the sponsors...One article reads, SUNOCO, STAPLES, and TASTYCAKE.

Not sure how accurate that is....searching to validate.

:grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Aug 15 2009, 12:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817894


> What were they thinking!!?
> I'm sending an email and I'm going to email the link to all my animals loving friends. I'm guessing they'll be getting a lot of emails and calls for this. I don't think he should ever have been signed with anyone. This man is a heartless monster and I don't think he has remorse as far as what he did. It makes me sick. Does anyone know who the sponsors are?[/B]


I found this one on Google .. http://www.philadelphiaeagles.com/team/corporatepartners.asp

Apparently, The Eagles website removed their corporate sponsors ... because the sponsors are getting overloaded with calls and emails. Yeah!!! However, someone copied the above link. I do recognize a lot of their sponsors that I read earlier on ... before it disappeared.

I emailed Eagles and then they sent me two *Thank You's.* With their first email, I sent back a reply ... informing them that I am NOT a fan, and, I once again, explained why. I also asked to be taken off their *fan list* They had the nerve to send out another " Dear thank you, fan" letter!!! Grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

His last comment, in this interview, I find odd. 

"Just when I was trying to turn the corner, it was too late," Vick said. "For the life of me, I can't understand why I was involved in such pointless activity."

The cruelty, murder, and torture, of helpless animals, is "pointless activity"?? Nope, I don't believe he is genuine. He was caught, and want's his life, and
money back. He's an idiot. 

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/seah...488_vick15.html

This SOB can still KMA. His crying now, over being broke, and unloved, does not affect me a bit.
How do you think those poor Pits felt. Do you think he had any sympathy for them?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 15 2009, 01:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817900


> His last comment, in this interview, I find odd.
> 
> "Just when I was trying to turn the corner, it was too late," Vick said. "For the life of me, I can't understand why I was involved in such pointless activity."
> 
> ...



Deb, I know...and he also said he regrets doing it at the "pintacle of his career" :angry: So it was more about his career....oh boy.

And you know, I also have been told, that he and/or his crew, would steal little ones like ours, as bait ...just the very thought.

The Philadelphia Daily News Head line was - Hide your dogs, Vick has been signed.

I never am comfortable standing in judgement of anyone, but the cruelty.....is more then I can even stomach.

As my husband says, if we do ONE infraction, in our line of work....we are gone....we are not able to return to that same line of work....

I am just hoping that this all plays out, so that more attention and support is given to those who are trying to undo the damage caused by these heartless acts........and to bring it to the surface. Makes my heart just sink.

My husband said, that IF anyone were to pick him up...he hopes the loose every blessed game. Now that the Eagles have done this....he is true to his word....he is so finished with them. Done.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Aug 15 2009, 12:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817894


> What were they thinking!!?
> I'm sending an email and I'm going to email the link to all my animals loving friends. I'm guessing they'll be getting a lot of emails and calls for this. I don't think he should ever have been signed with anyone. This man is a heartless monster and I don't think he has remorse as far as what he did. It makes me sick. Does anyone know who the sponsors are?[/B]


I found this one on Google .. http://www.philadelphiaeagles.com/team/corporatepartners.asp

Trying This One Now .. I think it shows the sponsors.[/size]

http://74.125.155.132/search?q=cache:bIWP9...lient=firefox-a


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

He is not sorry, he is sorry he got caught though. He has lawyers who told him what to say and how to say it. You don't go from being that cruel of a person to seeing the error of your ways months later. Especially when your time was served inside your luxury mansion  
He is a disgusting person and should have never been aloud to pursue his career with all the cruelty and no compassion he has shown the world. JMO


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 14 2009, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817863


> Why I'm _really_ mad is that the people who were actually fighting these poor dogs did not go to jail but MV did just b/c it was on his property. :angry: That's what I don't get. MV was traveling with the team so I doubt he was home very much. I hate our judical system. :angry:[/B]



He was involved 100%, wheather at home, or not. He knew exactly what was going on. He put up the funds.

I agree, they ALL should be locked up, along with MV, STILL locked up. 

Pay careful attention to the beginning of this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAiwbqkr6Ao


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, I am pissed. As we all are. So came across this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs2rDeXkWBE...feature=related 

*Edit: to say there is the "F" word in this video.* It's a good video though. Watch at your own risk. I found it appropriate.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Campaign to Sack Michael Vick


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Letter from the Eagles to their highest priced season ticket holders, which are usually corporations:

http://www.philly.com/philly/sports/200908...ketholders.html

What a bunch of BS.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

This was upsetting in our house too.

I'd be willing to give Vick another (isn't this something like his third or forth though) chance, but frankly, I see his words of apology as nothing more than a self serving statement saying what he needed to say in order to be hired. If the guy showed any actual remorse, I would expect to see him show up at an animal shelter to help or give 50% of his money to a dog rescue (god, what Maltese Rescue could do with a million bucks!). Then I'd truly think the guy had turned a corner and was sorry for his past.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I emailed Pepsi and the Red Cross and I suggest others do the same. Pepsi tends to respond well to its customers and supporting a team who signs someone who harms others is in direct contrast to the goal of the red cross which is to provide life saving blood and supplies to those in need. There are so many sponsors that I thought if we targeted a few of the bigger ones it might help.

Here are their biggest sponsors

Verizon Wireless
Budwiser
Pepsi
US Airways
Soverign Bank
Lincoln Financial Group
Miller Lite

Here are some smaller sponsers

Dunkin Donuts
Best Buy
Snapple
Splenda
RiteAid
Jeep 
Crysler


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

Yes i heard isn't that something else..He should still be in jail in my opinion..


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Anti-MV T-Shirts LOL

article


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Aug 15 2009, 01:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817899


> QUOTE (njdrake @ Aug 15 2009, 12:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817894





> What were they thinking!!?
> I'm sending an email and I'm going to email the link to all my animals loving friends. I'm guessing they'll be getting a lot of emails and calls for this. I don't think he should ever have been signed with anyone. This man is a heartless monster and I don't think he has remorse as far as what he did. It makes me sick. Does anyone know who the sponsors are?[/B]



I emailed Eagles and then they sent me two *Thank You's.* With their first email, I sent back a reply ... informing them that I am NOT a fan, and, I once again, explained why. I also asked to be taken off their *fan list* They had the nerve to send out another " Dear thank you, fan" letter!!! Grrrrrrrrr.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I too emailed that address and the same happened to me. I answered the first email they sent me and told them to read the d*$m email I sent them, I am NOT a fan. I got a reply in 30 seconds that was identical to the first email from them. I sent it to community services of something like that. They just ticked me off twice as much!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Having lived in Atlanta when this first came out I saw how fans reacted to the team then. But at least the taint on the Falcons was not one they chose. They (hopefully) had no idea he was involved in such horror. Of course they did know he was a jerk and kept him anyway. 

What bothers me here is that the Eagles know very well what they were getting into with him. He had a reputation for being an obnoxious individual long before the dog-fighting was uncovered and frankly at a certain point no matter what talents you may have, being boorish and cruel should make you a very unwelcome candidate for any job, but especially one where you are expected to represent a team, and a city and a region of fans. 

I bought a new car yesterday up in Pennsylvania. The guy who sold me the car was telling me how he and his wife were so upset about this as dog lovers and as Eagles fans. They didn't know what they were going to do. You are right that many many fans are up in arms. I expect that the management who did this will assume that they will face a small storm here that will soon pass. Time will tell the size of the storm, but I sure hope it is a much bigger one than they expected.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bless you all for being such beautiful people. It kills me to think so horrible about an individual, but I just can't shake it...and doubt I ever ever ever will.

Philly fans are known for being vocale, sometimes fairly, and sometimes not. They threw snowballs at poor Santa.

Let's hope the Philly fans, and fans around the league, and the sponsors pull out, and the message is heard loud and clear for a very very long time.

Hubby is still spitting nickles....as are our nephews....bless them.....they understand....they get it.

I am hoping with everything in me.....that this awful heartless ill thought choice, somehow helps the cause of those precious fur-babies, who were so violently treated, ones that still are and may it help to put it to an end.

I am so shocked as well at Donovan McNabb and one of my favorite ex-Eagles, Hugh Douglas, support this. I called the radio station just a couple of weeks ago, to try and explain to Hugh....why....it's so wrong, this is before the Eagles signed him. I got to voice my concerns....but not to Hugh. 

I truly wonder what those beautiful people, who reabiliated and saved those Michael Vick dogs who survived, think of this...I can only imagine.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Aug 15 2009, 11:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817970


> I emailed Pepsi and the Red Cross and I suggest others do the same. Pepsi tends to respond well to its customers and supporting a team who signs someone who harms others is in direct contrast to the goal of the red cross which is to provide life saving blood and supplies to those in need. There are so many sponsors that I thought if we targeted a few of the bigger ones it might help.
> 
> Here are their biggest sponsors
> 
> ...


Thank you!!, Here are a few more
KFC
Taco Bell
Turkey Hill


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Puppy Lover @ Aug 15 2009, 01:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818016


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Aug 15 2009, 11:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817970





> I emailed Pepsi and the Red Cross and I suggest others do the same. Pepsi tends to respond well to its customers and supporting a team who signs someone who harms others is in direct contrast to the goal of the red cross which is to provide life saving blood and supplies to those in need. There are so many sponsors that I thought if we targeted a few of the bigger ones it might help.
> 
> Here are their biggest sponsors
> 
> ...


Thank you!!, Here are a few more
KFC
Taco Bell
Turkey Hill
[/B][/QUOTE]

Excellent!! Thank you!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Aug 15 2009, 06:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817952


> This was upsetting in our house too.
> 
> I'd be willing to give Vick another (isn't this something like his third or forth though) chance, but frankly, I see his words of apology as nothing more than a self serving statement saying what he needed to say in order to be hired. If the guy showed any actual remorse, I would expect to see him show up at an animal shelter to help or give 50% of his money to a dog rescue (god, what Maltese Rescue could do with a million bucks!). Then I'd truly think the guy had turned a corner and was sorry for his past.[/B]



Amen ! ! I couldn't agree more ! !

I sent an email out to my friends and posted on my facebook this link to Russell Simmons Anti-Dog fighting campaign (warning it's very disturbing)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIcx9SK008M

and then the link given here to Sac Vick.

Hopefully, people are taking action and all the voices will sound like a huge growl to the Eagles and a big bite out of the $$$$ for their sponsors!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 15 2009, 10:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817977


> Anti-MV T-Shirts LOL
> 
> article[/B]


LMAO ~ I ordered the "Piss On Vick" ladies tank. :HistericalSmiley: 

Thanks for sharing that. I'll be wearing my tank to work. :thumbsup:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I am so upset.....I called the local WIP radio station to voice my concerns....and they would NOT put me through. The Eagles have some sort of affiliation with WIP, and I was told "honey, it would be better if you called back later". It took me and my husband forever to get through. Then my husband called, they said "okay", and then disconnected him. So be very wary of what the media puts out there....they only want to hear the pro Mike Vick, give him a 2nd chance side.

I am more then upset. :smcry: 

How can they do this?


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Vick will be on 60 minutes tomorrow night (Sun). There's a short video of him. He doesn't seem remorseful, which is not a surprise since he's sick and has no conscience (some just call it pure evil). 

Anyway, you can go to their website and leave a comment about Vick. You will need to register but it's pretty quick and was worth being able to voice my opinion.

http://www.google.com/search?client=firefo...G=Google+Search


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Puppy Lover @ Aug 15 2009, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818124


> Vick will be on 60 minutes tomorrow night (Sun). There's a short video of him. He doesn't seem remorseful, which is not a surprise since he's sick and has no conscience (some just call it pure evil).
> 
> Anyway, you can go to their website and leave a comment about Vick. You will need to register but it's pretty quick and was worth being able to voice my opinion.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?client=firefo...G=Google+Search[/B]


no, it almost looked like he was trying to suppress a smile or laugh when he was talking


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

PETITION TO BOYCOTT ALL VICK SPONSORS

http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?ridofvic


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

I was incensed when I heard that the NFL was going to allow him back into the league. Fans of ALL NFL teams should write the commissioner of the league and explain that you will not renew season tickets, will not buy anything with a licensed logo of ANY team on it until they rescind Vick's eligibility. It was the league commissioner who allowed this. 

The Eagles are NOT off the hook by any means!! I cannot believe that any team would actually pick him up as a player. We know one of the players on the team and have big fans of the Eagles because of that. As much as I hate to say it, I cannot support the team as long as they have Vick on the squad. Friendship runs deep, and I hope the kid we know does well, but NOT the team!!! 

The sponsors are also culpable for sponsoring the team. Money talks and I agree with those who posted that we should complain to the sponsors. The sponsors are going to be associated with Vick putting their reputation is at risk. Therefore, along with contacting the league, the Eagles and the sponsors, another very effective tactic would be to send an email listing the sponsors and their contact links along with those for the Eagles and the NFL to your email address book. Sponsors understand the enormity of the internet and how quickly emails spread. We should be polite and coureous, but firm in our conviction in any contact and in all emails. 

I'll be praying for Vick, he truly is a lost soul. I'll also be praying for myself because i can't shake the feeling that he should suffer the same torture he inflicted or his 'staff' inflicted upon his dogs. Those were his dogs, it was his business, he named it, funded it, and fought his dogs. He was the "kingpin" and he is just sorry he was caught. Part of his requirements to be able to play is to work with kids trying to deter them from dog fighting. If he isn't sincere, kids will see right through him. He could end up doing more harm than good.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (lottapaws @ Aug 17 2009, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818978


> The sponsors are also culpable for sponsoring the team. Money talks and I agree with those who posted that we should complain to the sponsors. The sponsors are going to be associated with Vick putting their reputation is at risk. Therefore, along with contacting the league, the Eagles and the sponsors, another very effective tactic would be to send an email listing the sponsors and their contact links along with those for the Eagles and the NFL to your email address book. Sponsors understand the enormity of the internet and how quickly emails spread. We should be polite and coureous, but firm in our conviction in any contact and in all emails.[/B]


What really bugs me is the nature of the canned responses I got from the sponsors. :smpullhair: 
"The Eagles do not consult us on management decisions. . ." "MillerCoors is not involved with player personnel decisions of any NFL teams . . ." Our organization is not involved with management decisions made by the Philadelphia Eagles . . " and so on. Talk about pass the buck and avoid any responsibility. The most encouraging response was from AAA. I apologize for the length but it's the only response that even acted like they cared:

"We understand and appreciate the concerns you express regarding the decision to sign player Michael Vick. You take a reasonable and respectable position.

AAA Mid-Atlantic has been an Eagles corporate partner for two years. We are trusting in the statement of the Eagles’ President Mr. Joseph Banner - he expects Michael Vick to be a proactive role model on and off the field. NFL Commissioner Goodell, who has a reputation for being very hard on players’ off-the-field conduct, stated that at no time has he EVER been more confident that a player had changed his ways and turned his life around than he is now regarding Michael Vick. 

The Humane Society of the United States is working with Michael Vick. As we understand it, he will be making personal appearances in the Philadelphia area to help prevent dog-fighting activity and has committed to speaking to young people to help them avoid the mistakes he made. 

As a membership organization AAA Mid-Atlantic recognizes its obligation to gauge all feedback, both negative and positive, from its members. AAA members, like you, rightfully expect that AAA will carefully and fully consider their concerns appropriately. Please know that we are tracking member feedback and your concern is duly noted."


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Puppy Lover @ Aug 15 2009, 01:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818016


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Aug 15 2009, 11:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817970





> I emailed Pepsi and the Red Cross and I suggest others do the same. Pepsi tends to respond well to its customers and supporting a team who signs someone who harms others is in direct contrast to the goal of the red cross which is to provide life saving blood and supplies to those in need. There are so many sponsors that I thought if we targeted a few of the bigger ones it might help.
> 
> Here are their biggest sponsors
> 
> ...


Thank you!!, Here are a few more
KFC
Taco Bell
Turkey Hill
[/B][/QUOTE]


QUOTE (maggieh @ Aug 17 2009, 09:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818995


> Pepsi actually owns KFC and Taco Bell!! Odd, but true
> 
> QUOTE (lottapaws @ Aug 17 2009, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818978





> The sponsors are also culpable for sponsoring the team. Money talks and I agree with those who posted that we should complain to the sponsors. The sponsors are going to be associated with Vick putting their reputation is at risk. Therefore, along with contacting the league, the Eagles and the sponsors, another very effective tactic would be to send an email listing the sponsors and their contact links along with those for the Eagles and the NFL to your email address book. Sponsors understand the enormity of the internet and how quickly emails spread. We should be polite and coureous, but firm in our conviction in any contact and in all emails.[/B]


What really bugs me is the nature of the canned responses I got from the sponsors. :smpullhair: 
"The Eagles do not consult us on management decisions. . ." "MillerCoors is not involved with player personnel decisions of any NFL teams . . ." Our organization is not involved with management decisions made by the Philadelphia Eagles . . " and so on. Talk about pass the buck and avoid any responsibility. The most encouraging response was from AAA. I apologize for the length but it's the only response that even acted like they cared:

"We understand and appreciate the concerns you express regarding the decision to sign player Michael Vick. You take a reasonable and respectable position.

AAA Mid-Atlantic has been an Eagles corporate partner for two years. We are trusting in the statement of the Eagles’ President Mr. Joseph Banner - he expects Michael Vick to be a proactive role model on and off the field. NFL Commissioner Goodell, who has a reputation for being very hard on players’ off-the-field conduct, stated that at no time has he EVER been more confident that a player had changed his ways and turned his life around than he is now regarding Michael Vick. 

The Humane Society of the United States is working with Michael Vick. As we understand it, he will be making personal appearances in the Philadelphia area to help prevent dog-fighting activity and has committed to speaking to young people to help them avoid the mistakes he made. 

As a membership organization AAA Mid-Atlantic recognizes its obligation to gauge all feedback, both negative and positive, from its members. AAA members, like you, rightfully expect that AAA will carefully and fully consider their concerns appropriately. Please know that we are tracking member feedback and your concern is duly noted."
[/B][/QUOTE]

I got the same canned responses and I honestly think that the same letter was sent to all sponsors. Pepsi told me that they were not part of the EAgles management campaign and tha thtey were not consulted on the hiring or firing nor would they expect to be. The Red Cross told me that they were supportive of the Eagles becuase they helped with blood drives and get the word out about the need for blood and that they were not part of the Eagles management nor are the consulted about the decisions that the team makes. Best Buy did not respond and neither did Dunkin Donuts.

I would love to boycott all sponsors but there are so many of them that its very difficult. I think the greatest impact would be for all who have verizon to transfer their phones to ATT or something else.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

It is great to read about such unity among us on SM against Eagles signing Vick. It might shock some of you but many out there do not think the same as us and believe that Vick deserves a 2nd chance. I know I was shocked when I encountered his supporters because I find his crime to be extremely heinous. I am all for 2nd chances too but I think it is earned, not given. So Vick needs to prove himself before given a chance to play pro football again.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 18 2009, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819390


> It is great to read about such unity among us on SM against Eagles signing Vick. It might shock some of you but many out there do not think the same as us and believe that Vick deserves a 2nd chance. I know I was shocked when I encountered his supporters because I find his crime to be extremely heinous. I am all for 2nd chances too but I think it is earned, not given. So Vick needs to prove himself before given a chance to play pro football again.[/B]


I agree. I was at Red Lobster, for lunch the other day, and asked the bartender (new buddy of mine) what his thoughts are.

He said, "Good move for the Eagles. A "few" are upset, and I believe PETA will make the biggest stink, but hey Deb, we all
make mistakes. Haven't you?"

I responded with, "yep, I make mistakes on a daily basis. Honest mistakes. I don't call torturing living creatures a 'mistake'.
A sick mind does that. Also, you are wrong, my new friend, who makes the best Margarita in the world, there are more than a
'few' people upset. Now where's my Margarita before I punch you in the face?"

I plan on wearing my "piss on Vick" tank to my next lunch. 

Yep, he needs to prove himself first. He has a lot of making up to do in the dog world. Not sure how one can make up for
the torture, suffering, and death, of so many living beings. We'll see, but for now, he can KMA. I swear, I'm going to have 
a t-shirt made stating 'KMA VICK'.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 18 2009, 11:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819409


> I responded with, "yep, I make mistakes on a daily basis. Honest mistakes. I don't call torturing living creatures a 'mistake'.
> A sick mind does that. Also, you are wrong, my new friend, who makes the best Margarita in the world, there are more than a
> 'few' people upset.* Now where's my Margarita before I punch you in the face?"
> *
> I plan on wearing my "piss on Vick" tank to my next lunch.[/B]


LOL!!!!!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: And this is why I love you Deb!! LOL!!

The last time I had this discussion, that person said that I had "selective outrage" against Vick b/c I feel that dogs are more worthy of protection against cruelty (which was not true but she claimed I do) and that _I _was being a hypocrite if I wore leather shoes and carried leather handbags and ate meat. LOL. Her reasoning was that cows, chicken, pigs are animals too and they are "tortured" (like factory farming) and yet I don't frown upon that but only do so if its about dogs. I tried to tell her that comparing dog fighting (which is illegal btw! lol) to factory farming is NOT logical and she went all angry on me. LOL. It made me realize that no matter what, there are always going to be pp in the world who disagree with us, and although we on SM view our dogs as part of our FAMILY, not many pp out there do.. sigh....


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 18 2009, 11:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819409


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 18 2009, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819390





> It is great to read about such unity among us on SM against Eagles signing Vick. It might shock some of you but many out there do not think the same as us and believe that Vick deserves a 2nd chance. I know I was shocked when I encountered his supporters because I find his crime to be extremely heinous. I am all for 2nd chances too but I think it is earned, not given. So Vick needs to prove himself before given a chance to play pro football again.[/B]


*Yep, he needs to prove himself first. He has a lot of making up to do in the dog world. Not sure how one can make up for
the torture, suffering, and death, of so many living beings.* We'll see, but for now, he can KMA. I swear, I'm going to have 
a t-shirt made stating 'KMA VICK'.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I completely agree! I don't think he has earned his second chance yet.

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 18 2009, 11:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819413


> The last time I had this discussion, that person said that I had "selective outrage" against Vick b/c I feel that dogs are more worthy of protection against cruelty (which was not true but she claimed I do) and that _I _was being a hypocrite if I wore leather shoes and carried leather handbags and ate meat. LOL. * Her reasoning was that cows, chicken, pigs are animals too and they are "tortured" (like factory farming) and yet I don't frown upon that but only do so if its about dogs. I tried to tell her that comparing dog fighting (which is illegal btw! lol) to factory farming is NOT logical and she went all angry on me. LOL.* It made me realize that no matter what, there are always going to be pp in the world who disagree with us, and although we on SM view our dogs as part of our FAMILY, not many pp out there do.. sigh....[/B]


Ha ha, I laugh when people bring that up because, like you said, it is NOT logical! LOL, I go into a lecture mode!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 18 2009, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819390


> It is great to read about such unity among us on SM against Eagles signing Vick. It might shock some of you but many out there do not think the same as us and believe that Vick deserves a 2nd chance. I know I was shocked when I encountered his supporters because I find his crime to be extremely heinous. I am all for 2nd chances too but I think it is earned, not given. So Vick needs to prove himself before given a chance to play pro football again.[/B]


If it had been humans that he had allowed to be beaten, electrocuted, hung, etc. he'd be getting the death penalty. I'm not saying that dogs are humans but dogs do feel the same physical pain that humans do..and they are doing more and more studies that are continuously proving that dogs also feel many of the same emotions that humans do as well. So he physically and mentally tortured those dogs. I just don't see it as being much different than if he had tortured several humans...those dogs felt just as much pain and agony as a person would have. 


QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 18 2009, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819413


> The last time I had this discussion, that person said that I had "selective outrage" against Vick b/c I feel that dogs are more worthy of protection against cruelty (which was not true but she claimed I do) and that _I _was being a hypocrite if I wore leather shoes and carried leather handbags and ate meat. LOL. Her reasoning was that cows, chicken, pigs are animals too and they are "tortured" (like factory farming) and yet I don't frown upon that but only do so if its about dogs. I tried to tell her that comparing dog fighting (which is illegal btw! lol) to factory farming is NOT logical and she went all angry on me. LOL. It made me realize that no matter what, there are always going to be pp in the world who disagree with us, and although we on SM view our dogs as part of our FAMILY, not many pp out there do.. sigh....[/B]


I don't wear fur because most animals in the fur industry are skinned alive and raised in horrible conditions. I don't really like the way livestock is raised for the food industry either and wish they'd make some changes but at least when they are slaughtered for food, leather, etc. they are killed instantly and supposedly painlessly. They aren't tortured to feed and clothe us. So it's different to me. Plus dogs are COMPANION animals and I just think companion animals even more so deserve good treatment. That's just how I feel about it though.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Aug 19 2009, 01:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819444


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 18 2009, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819390





> It is great to read about such unity among us on SM against Eagles signing Vick. It might shock some of you but many out there do not think the same as us and believe that Vick deserves a 2nd chance. I know I was shocked when I encountered his supporters because I find his crime to be extremely heinous. I am all for 2nd chances too but I think it is earned, not given. So Vick needs to prove himself before given a chance to play pro football again.[/B]


If it had been humans that he had allowed to be beaten, electrocuted, hung, etc. he'd be getting the death penalty. I'm not saying that dogs are humans but dogs do feel the same physical pain that humans do..and they are doing more and more studies that are continuously proving that dogs also feel many of the same emotions that humans do as well. So he physically and mentally tortured those dogs. I just don't see it as being much different than if he had tortured several humans...those dogs felt just as much pain and agony as a person would have. 


QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 18 2009, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819413


> The last time I had this discussion, that person said that I had "selective outrage" against Vick b/c I feel that dogs are more worthy of protection against cruelty (which was not true but she claimed I do) and that _I _was being a hypocrite if I wore leather shoes and carried leather handbags and ate meat. LOL. Her reasoning was that cows, chicken, pigs are animals too and they are "tortured" (like factory farming) and yet I don't frown upon that but only do so if its about dogs. I tried to tell her that comparing dog fighting (which is illegal btw! lol) to factory farming is NOT logical and she went all angry on me. LOL. It made me realize that no matter what, there are always going to be pp in the world who disagree with us, and although we on SM view our dogs as part of our FAMILY, not many pp out there do.. sigh....[/B]


I don't wear fur because most animals in the fur industry are skinned alive and raised in horrible conditions. I don't really like the way livestock is raised for the food industry either and wish they'd make some changes but at least when they are slaughtered for food, leather, etc. they are killed instantly and supposedly painlessly. They aren't tortured to feed and clothe us. So it's different to me. Plus dogs are COMPANION animals and I just think companion animals even more so deserve good treatment. That's just how I feel about it though.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I don't wear fur either. After I saw what they do to kill them it made me vomit :shocked: I mean they kill them slowly and it was just heartbreaking how much they suffer. Would I go out and throw red paint on someone who wore fur, no, of course not. But it goes back to each and every one of us are different and it's people's right to wear it if they want  . So for me I just choose not to wear it.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The response that ticked me off the most was Best Buy: "We do plan to continue our sponsorship of the Philadelphia Eagles as our focus is on the fans, not on the players. Any questions and comments about Michael Vick should be directed to the NFL."

Well, newsflash to fan-focused Best Buy: This fan who is a Bears season-ticket holder just bought her new refrigerator from the appliance store across the street and not from Best Buy. It gets delivered Sunday.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

He was on 60 Minutes last Sunday .. here is a link to the full interview ...

http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=524...ainColumnArea.1

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2009/08/17/...ain;contentBody

http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=524...ain;contentBody

From the Humane Society:
http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=524...entBody;housing


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Aug 19 2009, 01:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819444


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 18 2009, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819390





> It is great to read about such unity among us on SM against Eagles signing Vick. It might shock some of you but many out there do not think the same as us and believe that Vick deserves a 2nd chance. I know I was shocked when I encountered his supporters because I find his crime to be extremely heinous. I am all for 2nd chances too but I think it is earned, not given. So Vick needs to prove himself before given a chance to play pro football again.[/B]


If it had been humans that he had allowed to be beaten, electrocuted, hung, etc. he'd be getting the death penalty. I'm not saying that dogs are humans but dogs do feel the same physical pain that humans do..and they are doing more and more studies that are continuously proving that dogs also feel many of the same emotions that humans do as well. So he physically and mentally tortured those dogs. I just don't see it as being much different than if he had tortured several humans...those dogs felt just as much pain and agony as a person would have. 


QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 18 2009, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819413


> The last time I had this discussion, that person said that I had "selective outrage" against Vick b/c I feel that dogs are more worthy of protection against cruelty (which was not true but she claimed I do) and that _I _was being a hypocrite if I wore leather shoes and carried leather handbags and ate meat. LOL. Her reasoning was that cows, chicken, pigs are animals too and they are "tortured" (like factory farming) and yet I don't frown upon that but only do so if its about dogs. I tried to tell her that comparing dog fighting (which is illegal btw! lol) to factory farming is NOT logical and she went all angry on me. LOL. It made me realize that no matter what, there are always going to be pp in the world who disagree with us, and although we on SM view our dogs as part of our FAMILY, not many pp out there do.. sigh....[/B]


I don't wear fur because most animals in the fur industry are skinned alive and raised in horrible conditions. I don't really like the way livestock is raised for the food industry either and wish they'd make some changes but at least when they are slaughtered for food, leather, etc. they are killed instantly and supposedly painlessly. They aren't tortured to feed and clothe us. So it's different to me. Plus dogs are COMPANION animals and I just think companion animals even more so deserve good treatment. That's just how I feel about it though.
[/B][/QUOTE]

MyFairLacy, thanks for educating us on the cruelty of the fur industry, you are kind to not wear it. Unfortunately factory farms are also just as cruel and inhumane to animals. Many animals are ill and are not given medical treatment and endure long periods of confinement in cramped quarters. Cows are used to being in open pastures and when they're rounded up to go to the feed lots they become confused and terrified and are often dragged and beaten onto the tractors. The downed cows (those who become too injured or sick and cant stand) are denied medical attention, water and food, and die a long slow death. For the ones who survive, that is just the beginning of their journey to the slaughterhouse. There's months in cramped feedlots, then the auction, then the slaughterhouse, where they are again filled with terror and fear as they smell the blood and watch the slaughter of those ahead. When they finally are slaughtered, their violent deaths are a blessing of sweet relief from many months of pain and suffering. For chickens, turkeys, pigs and dairy/egg animals it's a life of suffering and torture. (Google factory farming undercover video - what you find will sicken you.)

Cows are one of the most gentle and maternal creatures of all - when their babies are taken away a day after being born, the mother screams, cries and grieves piteously. As bad as it is for the mother, I can't imagine the tortured life of her baby tied down and unable to move in a veal crate for many months. 

Inhumane treatment of cows
http://www.farmsanctuary.org/issues/factoryfarming/beef/

Inhumane treatment of chickens
http://www.farmsanctuary.org/issues/factoryfarming/poultry/

Videoig farm: Pigs being beaten with metal rods. (Pigs are capable of affection, love and are even smarter than dogs.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ul2cmwJs140

Video:
Standard procedure: Chickens and turkeys have their beaks cut off with a hot blade.
Their throats are cut and their feathers are pulled out while they're still conscious
http://www.goveg.com/factoryFarming_turkeys.asp

Video of Turkeys: Far from a painless death
https://secure.peta.org/site/Advocacy?cmd=d...ion&id=1692

Egg Industry Cruelty: Warning, disturbing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYUD0AkLyWo

http://www.mercyforanimals.org/caeggs/

Video:Common practice: Downed cow being kicked and beaten:
http://www.hsus.org/farm/news/ournews/unde...estigation.html

We can choose more humanely raised meat, dairy and eggs. Grass fed, free roaming and organic practices are SO MUCH MORE HUMANE than factory farms.

I believe every animal is as precious and deserving of living without pain and suffering as our beloved dogs. :heart:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Aug 19 2009, 02:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819473


> I don't wear fur either. After I saw what they do to kill them it made me vomit :shocked: I mean they kill them slowly and it was just heartbreaking how much they suffer. Would I go out and throw red paint on someone who wore fur, no, of course not. But it goes back to each and every one of us are different and it's people's right to wear it if they want  . So for me I just choose not to wear it. [/B]


Unfortunately, my mom loves fur. 

QUOTE (Puppy Lover @ Aug 23 2009, 12:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821211


> MyFairLacy, thanks for educating us on the cruelty of the fur industry, you are kind to not wear it. Unfortunately factory farms are also just as cruel and inhumane to animals. Many animals are ill and are not given medical treatment and endure long periods of confinement in cramped quarters. Cows are used to being in open pastures and when they're rounded up to go to the feed lots they become confused and terrified and are often dragged and beaten onto the tractors. The downed cows (those who become too injured or sick and cant stand) are denied medical attention, water and food, and die a long slow death. For the ones who survive, that is just the beginning of their journey to the slaughterhouse. There's months in cramped feedlots, then the auction, then the slaughterhouse, where they are again filled with terror and fear as they smell the blood and watch the slaughter of those ahead. When they finally are slaughtered, their violent deaths are a blessing of sweet relief from many months of pain and suffering. For chickens, turkeys, pigs and dairy/egg animals it's a life of suffering and torture. (Google factory farming undercover video - what you find will sicken you.)
> 
> Cows are one of the most gentle and maternal creatures of all - when their babies are taken away a day after being born, the mother screams, cries and grieves piteously. As bad as it is for the mother, I can't imagine the tortured life of her baby tied down and unable to move in a veal crate for many months.
> 
> ...


Sunnie, those videos were just heartbreaking.  The pigs' screams were absolutely horrendous to listen to. :smcry: 

I always struggle when it comes to watching those types of videos or reading those types of articles. I'm sure this

is because I'm such an avid meat-eater. I do find a tiny bit of comfort, though, in eating only grass-fed beef and 

chicken that are free to roam and able to eat their natural diet (greens and insects).

Thanks for sharing those. I know how passionate you are about the welfare of animals. :flowers:

Oh, and what Michael Vick did is absolutely unacceptable. His punishment should've been a million times harsher.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I just can't watch ANY of those videos. I saw the one with the fur and it took me weeks to stop thinking about it, I would jump up in my bed from thinking about it. It was just awful :bysmilie:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 25 2009, 04:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821894


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Aug 19 2009, 02:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819473





> I don't wear fur either. After I saw what they do to kill them it made me vomit :shocked: I mean they kill them slowly and it was just heartbreaking how much they suffer. Would I go out and throw red paint on someone who wore fur, no, of course not. But it goes back to each and every one of us are different and it's people's right to wear it if they want  . So for me I just choose not to wear it. [/B]


Unfortunately, my mom loves fur. 


[/B][/QUOTE]

how about Faux Fur?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

WHO ? :hiding:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 25 2009, 08:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821938


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 25 2009, 04:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821894





> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Aug 19 2009, 02:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819473





> I don't wear fur either. After I saw what they do to kill them it made me vomit :shocked: I mean they kill them slowly and it was just heartbreaking how much they suffer. Would I go out and throw red paint on someone who wore fur, no, of course not. But it goes back to each and every one of us are different and it's people's right to wear it if they want  . So for me I just choose not to wear it. [/B]


Unfortunately, my mom loves fur. 


[/B][/QUOTE]

how about Faux Fur?
[/B][/QUOTE]

they have fake fur that looks so real now. I have some things trimmed in fake fur. I personally can't picture someone wearing a full fur coat anymore..just seems outdated to me. But that's just my opinion


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 25 2009, 03:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821894


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Aug 19 2009, 02:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819473





> I don't wear fur either. After I saw what they do to kill them it made me vomit :shocked: I mean they kill them slowly and it was just heartbreaking how much they suffer. Would I go out and throw red paint on someone who wore fur, no, of course not. But it goes back to each and every one of us are different and it's people's right to wear it if they want  . So for me I just choose not to wear it. [/B]


Unfortunately, my mom loves fur. 

QUOTE (Puppy Lover @ Aug 23 2009, 12:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821211


> MyFairLacy, thanks for educating us on the cruelty of the fur industry, you are kind to not wear it. Unfortunately factory farms are also just as cruel and inhumane to animals. Many animals are ill and are not given medical treatment and endure long periods of confinement in cramped quarters. Cows are used to being in open pastures and when they're rounded up to go to the feed lots they become confused and terrified and are often dragged and beaten onto the tractors. The downed cows (those who become too injured or sick and cant stand) are denied medical attention, water and food, and die a long slow death. For the ones who survive, that is just the beginning of their journey to the slaughterhouse. There's months in cramped feedlots, then the auction, then the slaughterhouse, where they are again filled with terror and fear as they smell the blood and watch the slaughter of those ahead. When they finally are slaughtered, their violent deaths are a blessing of sweet relief from many months of pain and suffering. For chickens, turkeys, pigs and dairy/egg animals it's a life of suffering and torture. (Google factory farming undercover video - what you find will sicken you.)
> 
> Cows are one of the most gentle and maternal creatures of all - when their babies are taken away a day after being born, the mother screams, cries and grieves piteously. As bad as it is for the mother, I can't imagine the tortured life of her baby tied down and unable to move in a veal crate for many months.
> 
> ...


Sunnie, those videos were just heartbreaking.  The pigs' screams were absolutely horrendous to listen to. :smcry: 

I always struggle when it comes to watching those types of videos or reading those types of articles. I'm sure this

is because I'm such an avid meat-eater. I do find a tiny bit of comfort, though, in eating only grass-fed beef and 

chicken that are free to roam and able to eat their natural diet (greens and insects).

Thanks for sharing those. I know how passionate you are about the welfare of animals. :flowers:

Oh, and what Michael Vick did is absolutely unacceptable. His punishment should've been a million times harsher.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I just watched all those. They are aweful. Ugh..I wish the food industry wasn't this way. I love meat and feel like I need meat most of the time to really feel like I've eaten a meal...but I also hate that animals are treated this way. Things need to change


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ yea..i can understand pp owning whole fur coats if they live in really cold areas (or cold winters) like Moscow or NYC...but if you live in warm or mild areas, im not so sure its needed. i have seen really fantastic faux pieces too.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 25 2009, 04:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821894


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Aug 19 2009, 02:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819473





> I don't wear fur either. After I saw what they do to kill them it made me vomit :shocked: I mean they kill them slowly and it was just heartbreaking how much they suffer. Would I go out and throw red paint on someone who wore fur, no, of course not. But it goes back to each and every one of us are different and it's people's right to wear it if they want  . So for me I just choose not to wear it. [/B]


Unfortunately, my mom loves fur. 

QUOTE (Puppy Lover @ Aug 23 2009, 12:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821211


> MyFairLacy, thanks for educating us on the cruelty of the fur industry, you are kind to not wear it. Unfortunately factory farms are also just as cruel and inhumane to animals. Many animals are ill and are not given medical treatment and endure long periods of confinement in cramped quarters. Cows are used to being in open pastures and when they're rounded up to go to the feed lots they become confused and terrified and are often dragged and beaten onto the tractors. The downed cows (those who become too injured or sick and cant stand) are denied medical attention, water and food, and die a long slow death. For the ones who survive, that is just the beginning of their journey to the slaughterhouse. There's months in cramped feedlots, then the auction, then the slaughterhouse, where they are again filled with terror and fear as they smell the blood and watch the slaughter of those ahead. When they finally are slaughtered, their violent deaths are a blessing of sweet relief from many months of pain and suffering. For chickens, turkeys, pigs and dairy/egg animals it's a life of suffering and torture. (Google factory farming undercover video - what you find will sicken you.)
> 
> Cows are one of the most gentle and maternal creatures of all - when their babies are taken away a day after being born, the mother screams, cries and grieves piteously. As bad as it is for the mother, I can't imagine the tortured life of her baby tied down and unable to move in a veal crate for many months.
> 
> ...


Sunnie, those videos were just heartbreaking.  The pigs' screams were absolutely horrendous to listen to. :smcry: 

I always struggle when it comes to watching those types of videos or reading those types of articles. I'm sure this

is because I'm such an avid meat-eater. I do find a tiny bit of comfort, though, in eating only grass-fed beef and 

chicken that are free to roam and able to eat their natural diet (greens and insects).

Thanks for sharing those. I know how passionate you are about the welfare of animals. :flowers:

Oh, and what Michael Vick did is absolutely unacceptable. His punishment should've been a million times harsher.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks Sarah,MyFairLacy and any other brave people who watched - I understand not watching too I Love Nemo - the abuse and suffering that goes on is unimaginable (I remember sobbing when I forced myself to watch some PETA videos). Sarah, you should take much comfort that you don't eat factory farmed food. For those who are concerned, even if it's a few meals a week of humanely farmed meat, dairy or eggs, it helps the animals - and our own health too


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Puppy Lover @ Aug 26 2009, 12:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822417


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 25 2009, 04:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821894





> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Aug 19 2009, 02:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819473





> I don't wear fur either. After I saw what they do to kill them it made me vomit :shocked: I mean they kill them slowly and it was just heartbreaking how much they suffer. Would I go out and throw red paint on someone who wore fur, no, of course not. But it goes back to each and every one of us are different and it's people's right to wear it if they want  . So for me I just choose not to wear it. [/B]


Unfortunately, my mom loves fur. 

QUOTE (Puppy Lover @ Aug 23 2009, 12:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821211


> MyFairLacy, thanks for educating us on the cruelty of the fur industry, you are kind to not wear it. Unfortunately factory farms are also just as cruel and inhumane to animals. Many animals are ill and are not given medical treatment and endure long periods of confinement in cramped quarters. Cows are used to being in open pastures and when they're rounded up to go to the feed lots they become confused and terrified and are often dragged and beaten onto the tractors. The downed cows (those who become too injured or sick and cant stand) are denied medical attention, water and food, and die a long slow death. For the ones who survive, that is just the beginning of their journey to the slaughterhouse. There's months in cramped feedlots, then the auction, then the slaughterhouse, where they are again filled with terror and fear as they smell the blood and watch the slaughter of those ahead. When they finally are slaughtered, their violent deaths are a blessing of sweet relief from many months of pain and suffering. For chickens, turkeys, pigs and dairy/egg animals it's a life of suffering and torture. (Google factory farming undercover video - what you find will sicken you.)
> 
> Cows are one of the most gentle and maternal creatures of all - when their babies are taken away a day after being born, the mother screams, cries and grieves piteously. As bad as it is for the mother, I can't imagine the tortured life of her baby tied down and unable to move in a veal crate for many months.
> 
> ...


Sunnie, those videos were just heartbreaking.  The pigs' screams were absolutely horrendous to listen to. :smcry: 

I always struggle when it comes to watching those types of videos or reading those types of articles. I'm sure this

is because I'm such an avid meat-eater. I do find a tiny bit of comfort, though, in eating only grass-fed beef and 

chicken that are free to roam and able to eat their natural diet (greens and insects).

Thanks for sharing those. I know how passionate you are about the welfare of animals. :flowers:

Oh, and what Michael Vick did is absolutely unacceptable. His punishment should've been a million times harsher.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks Sarah,MyFairLacy and any other brave people who watched - I understand not watching too I Love Nemo - the abuse and suffering that goes on is unimaginable (I remember sobbing when I forced myself to watch some PETA videos). Sarah, you should take much comfort that you don't eat factory farmed food. For those who are concerned, even if it's a few meals a week of humanely farmed meat, dairy or eggs, it helps the animals - and our own health too 
[/B][/QUOTE]
You have made me take a closer look at doing just that concerning humanely farmed meat.
Thank You


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I suppose what's considered outdated is subjective, because I actually like the look of fur coats, though I would never, ever, ever wear one. I have also seen beautiful faux fur pieces. We live in Northern California, but my mom does frequent Seoul practically every year during the winter months, and she does bring her fur coats. She also wears her coats and fur-trimmed pieces here in Cali during the winter months. I'm not saying I agree with her choice to wear fur (because I don't), nor am I trying to justify it. But there's only so much one can do to change someone's mind on wearing fur. Believe me, I've tried to get her to watch some of those gruesome videos on YouTube, but she refuses to watch, which I'm pretty certain is due to guilt. Ultimately, it's up to her to decide whether or not she wants to wear fur. It's her choice and her money. Well, actually, it's my dad's money, LOL.

I apologize to the OP for going way off topic.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Just thought I'd let yall know, found this on another malt forum-

Dick's Sporting Good's has decided not to sell Michael Vick jerseys.
People who care about dogs are asking people to call Dick's and thank
them and tell them how much we appreciate their support.

The corporate office number is 1-866-677-4771. When you get the
recordingpress 0 to talk to a real person. They are keeping a total of the 
people who call.


----------

